# Alternatives to SmugMug? I need a photo hosting site w/ print ordering option.



## dirtcastle (Jun 8, 2013)

SmugMug is great, but I don't want to pay $150/yr. I am only using it for family photos, not professional work.

What are some alternatives?

I don't need anything fancy except the ability to order prints. I don't care if the prints are low quality or overpriced because this is just for family photos.


----------



## distant.star (Jun 8, 2013)

.
How are you pricing that at $150?

They have several membership grades, one I think may even be free. The one I use is around $60 per year and last I checked they use Bay Photo to do their printing.

There are lots of alternatives, but they all seem to have a range of prices.

If you're using it only for family snaps, you surely don't need a $150 membership.


----------



## dbuono1865 (Jun 8, 2013)

I use www.zenfolio.com. You can use direct with it's domain or link it to your own. They also have many sites from which to order prints from, set prices, etc. Check out my site. 

www.buonophotography.com


----------



## cayenne (Jun 8, 2013)

I had a thread started not long ago, asking about printing services..I started looking at smugmug..but I didn't see for just printing stuff, that you had to have some sort of paid membership?

C


----------



## dirtcastle (Jun 8, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> How are you pricing that at $150?
> 
> They have several membership grades, one I think may even be free. The one I use is around $60 per year and last I checked they use Bay Photo to do their printing.
> ...



Thanks for pointing that out.

I opened my account 4 years ago and it looks like prices/plans have changed since then. My needs have changed too.

Here are the four SmugMug plans.

http://www.smugmug.com/photos/photo-sharing-features/

It looks like the "basic plan" ($40/yr) includes print ordering. That seems reasonable.


----------



## cayenne (Jun 8, 2013)

dirtcastle said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



I've just looked there at smugmug at a glance.

If you just want to get some prints made...do you have to pay money at all for some kind of 'account'?

I didn't get the impression from a quick glance there for simple printing jobs....?

Thanks,

C


----------



## bvukich (Jun 8, 2013)

I used to use smugmug years ago, but switched to zenfolio recently (like a month ago). I'm still in the process of getting it all tweaked out the way I want it (it's pretty barren right now), but it seems more flexible then smugmug so far.

I don't even have any logos, watermarks, etc.; or even the about page done yet. I only shoot for fun, or for family and friends anyhow, so it's not really a big deal to me. I'll get around to it eventually.

www.primaobscura.com


----------



## dirtcastle (Jun 8, 2013)

cayenne said:


> I've just looked there at smugmug at a glance.
> 
> If you just want to get some prints made...do you have to pay money at all for some kind of 'account'?
> 
> I didn't get the impression from a quick glance there for simple printing jobs....?



You can try SmugMug for free (for a limited time), but it's a paid service with no free option (far as I know). I joined SmugMug mostly for the printing service, and I wanted the ability to control the prices of the photos. At the time, it was about $100/yr for all the options of the now $150/yr membership.

When friends or clients purchase photos from your SmugMug account, they add the photos to a cart and pay for them through SmugMug. The printing fulfillment is done through third party printing companies.

SmugMug is an excellent service, but I'm not shooting enough these days to make it worthwhile anymore.


----------

